# Brandti?



## Slyder (Sep 12, 2003)

^


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i say yes


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

without a doubt :nod:


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

:nod: definately


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hes huge... he looks atleast 9"-10"

give him time for his fins to heal. u will have a show quality fish. very nice my friend!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice brandti


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, brandtii for sure









Very nice


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i say serrasalmus idunnowhatsitis.

no j/k pic's are gone


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Pics are still working


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice Brandtii...ID complete.


----------

